# *****Important! Everyone please read*******



## Marchwind

I think we are going to have one hard and fast rule here on the Fiber Arts Forum and that will be that all butchering/slaughtering posts/threads and Politics should be directed to one of the other more appropriate forums. Although we are part of a homesteading forum and this is a heated election year there are plenty of places where these sorts of posts can be placed. 

There is nothing wrong with talking about our day to day goings on but please keep in mind that not everyone here holds the same beliefs. We have done a pretty good job of staying away from the standard touchy subjects, politics, religion, etc... I think this one needs to be added here too.

Please help us keep our focus on creative fiber arts, and the gentler more peaceful things in life.

Thank you for your understanding. If anyone whats to discuss this with me feel free to PM me.

Your forever faithful and humble Moderator :happy:


----------



## Marchwind

I want to make sure that everyone is aware of this. Please read it, I really don't like smacking people's hands :kiss:


----------

